# Fresnel Lens Suppliers



## David Ashton (Jan 27, 2008)

The price of the fresnel lenses I buy from England has gone through the roof, can anyone suggest a supplier of 4" 6" and 8" fresnel lenses?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2008)

www.altmanltg.com

18-10013" Fresnel Lens [L/F-3] FF-5032/9000/nActive *USD 13.60* 
18-10026" Fresnel Lens-65/165 Series [L/F-6]Active *USD 28.50* 
18-10036" Fresnel Lens- 1KAF Series [L/F-6AF]Active *USD 40.60* 
18-10048" Fresnel Len- 75/175 Series [L/F-8]Active *USD 73.60* 
18-100580mm (3.15") Fresnel Lens [8.40.240]Active *USD 44.80* 
18-1006112mm (4.41") Fresnel Lens [8.40.208]Active *USD 52.10* 
18-1007130mm (5.12") Fresnel Lens [8.40.207]Active *USD 69.10* 
18-1008175mm (6.89") Fresnel Lens [8.40.221]Active *USD 130.00* 
18-1009250mm (9.84") Fresnel Lens [8.40.243]Active *USD 219.30* 
18-1010300mm (11.81") Fresnel Lens [8.40.251]Active *USD 422.20*

(Notice the penalty you pay for metric sizes!)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 27, 2008)

Kopp Glass


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Kopp Glass


See, you don't even have the _Photometrics Handbook _yet and you're already starting to tick me off with better answers than mine. I'm gonna have to sic AVkid on you.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm gonna have to sic AVkid on you.



No derek, PLEASE, anything but THAT!!


There's also Corning, but Kopp has made it there business to help customers with small and/or special projects. One recent project of theirs was to develop colored glass lenses with high rates on transmission for use with LED's on airport runways. Cool Stuff.


----------



## avkid (Jan 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm gonna have to sic AVkid on you.


What makes you think that I would work for you?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but your .sig DOES say "Currently looking for a full time gig." And sicking [sic] Greenia _would_ be full time. I thought you were a (is it okay to use the term prostitute?) like the rest of us: anytime, anywhere, as long as the price is right.


----------



## avkid (Jan 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm sorry, but your .sig DOES say "Currently looking for a full time gig." And sicking [sic] Greenia _would_ be full time. I thought you were a (is it okay to use the term prostitute?) like the rest of us: anytime, anywhere, as long as the price is right.


Be nice Derek, or I won't come visit you.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 27, 2008)

Full time job? Derek I'm here as much as you.


----------



## BillESC (Feb 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> www.altmanltg.com
> 18-10013" Fresnel Lens [L/F-3] FF-5032/9000/nActive *USD 13.60*
> 18-10026" Fresnel Lens-65/165 Series [L/F-6]Active *USD 28.50*
> 18-10036" Fresnel Lens- 1KAF Series [L/F-6AF]Active *USD 40.60*
> ...



Those are List prices, dealers will be able to do better.


----------

